#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Relationship between View and Data Independence.

## Lorraine

Hi all,

A view is a virtual table which does not have its data on its own rather the data is defined from one 
or more underlying base tables.
Views account for logical data independence as the growth and restructuring of base tables is not reflected in 
views.

What are the advantages of views of the database?

Thank you!

----------

